# RDA or RDTA



## Mo5es (6/4/17)

Hey guys. I'm a little confused as to which to get. To my understanding, the RDTA is an RDA with a tank, but will I still be able to drip different flavors without getting whatever flavor is in the tank? I was thinking of going with the Limitless. I currently have a Smok al85 with the baby beast so I wouldn't mind getting a RDA separately if there's pro's over an RDTA.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/4/17)

You will hear many different opinions on this - I only use RDTA's & RDA's. I've used RDTA's with better flavour than some RDA's. However, a really good RDA will have a smidge better flavour.


----------



## Mo5es (6/4/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> You will hear many different opinions on this - I only use RDTA's & RDA's. I've used RDTA's with better flavour than some RDA's. However, a really good RDA will have a smidge better flavour.



Can you drip on an RDTA like a normal RDA?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/4/17)

Mo5es said:


> Hey guys. I'm a little confused as to which to get. To my understanding, the RDTA is an RDA with a tank, but will I still be able to drip different flavors without getting whatever flavor is in the tank? I was thinking of going with the Limitless. I currently have a Smok al85 with the baby beast so I wouldn't mind getting a RDA separately if there's pro's over an RDTA.


What setup(s) are you running right now?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/4/17)

Mo5es said:


> Can you drip on an RDTA like a normal RDA?



Yes you can, some RDTA's actually turn into a dripper - so you get best of both worlds, but honestly what are you trying to accomplish with a dripper or rdta?


----------



## craigb (6/4/17)

Depends on the RDTA.

The Medusa has a tank that the wicks go down into. This means it's constantly wicking and is closer to being like a RTA.

The Azeroth has the tank but when I wick it, the cotton just peeks through the holes, you rewick by either turning the atomizer upside down or at least tilting so that the juice hits some of the wicking holes . This means it can dry hit even with a tank full of juice. Also means you can vape it almost dry then drip a new flavour on top.

I think the limitless is in the same vein as the Azeroth.

Alternatively you could effectively ignore the tank section and wick just enough to hit the build base and then just drip. If you are going to do it this way often then an RDA would be a better call.

The nice thing about RDTA is you have the tank option for on the go, but can still drip when it suits you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo5es (6/4/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> What setup(s) are you running right now?


The Smok Al85 with the baby beast tank and the pre-built coils


----------



## KZOR (6/4/17)

*RDA*:
When using an RDA you need to build the coil yourself, it has no tank so e-juice is dripped directly onto the wick / coil. You take a few puffs, when the cotton is dry you drip a few drops of e-juice. An RDA is used most for people who love them big cloudz since they often have a huge build deck to accommodate big coil builds, the airflow is often also huge. Is called a dripper. Nothing and i mean nothing in my opinion beats a well built RDA when it comes to flavor.

*RDTA:*
Despite its name, this is no dripper (RDA), its more of an RTA with a bigger build deck. That means that you supposed get the best of both worlds regarding building bigger advanced coils while you still get a tank to hold the e-juice. I find that, in general, the larger the atomizer the less the flavor so i would rather pick a good RTA above a RDTA *BUT* a RDA any day over the previous mentioned two types.


----------



## Mo5es (6/4/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yes you can, some RDTA's actually turn into a dripper - so you get best of both worlds, but honestly what are you trying to accomplish with a dripper or rdta?



The better flavour and bugger clouds. Also I get really tired of smoking the same flavor for a whole tank


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/4/17)

Mo5es said:


> The better flavour and bugger clouds. Also I get really tired of smoking the same flavor for a whole tank



Are you an experienced coil builder?


----------



## Mo5es (6/4/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Are you an experienced coil builder?



No but I've done some research and would like to get into building


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/4/17)

Mo5es said:


> No but I've done some research and would like to get into building



RDTA's are a bit more forgiving with wicking - where some RTA's are so iffy and if not built right can cause dry hits or leaking. I want to recommend the Merlin RDTA its absolutely fantastic, however I almost feel that you need to start with a single coil RTA. Trust me some of the single coil RTA's chucks big clouds, and the flavour is on point.


----------



## Mo5es (6/4/17)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll be going with an RDA(the Drugga) once my baby beasts coils are done.


----------



## gdigitel (6/4/17)

But also get yourself an RBA for your Baby Beast. Most people agree that the RBA gives more airflow than the stock coils and obviously saves some moola. It's also quite forgiving with regards to wicking. Good flavour and decent clouds and does not cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Mo5es (6/4/17)

gdigitel said:


> But also get yourself an RBA for your Baby Beast. Most people agree that the RBA gives more airflow than the stock coils and obviously saves some moola. It's also quite forgiving with regards to wicking. Good flavour and decent clouds and does not cost an arm and a leg.


I'll definitely give it a go as well


----------

